# Knicker Dropper



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

So what do you guys think then?

















































































Convincing?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

That's a car batman would drive when the batmomible went in for it's annual service


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Something about replica's I notice straight away. You need a shit load of spacers on the rear end!

Apart from the colour combination and the wheels I think that would look rather tasty.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's a replica? Pretty good one.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Humm woot? Replica? What's the basis then? The typical MR2 would need a hell of filler and plastic bits to fit :chuckle:

Looks like the real deal to me.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> That's a car batman would drive when the batmomible went in for it's annual service


that is batmans car except his was grey and he wrote it off in his last movie lol

is it a replica? looks bloody good if it is ,has to have the lambo engine to be pure sex tho i love those


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

is it an nsx underneath?


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Cant believe how good that looks, had no idea! :clap:

Whats that based on and roughly what does it cost to build?

Calv


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Lambo replica from extreme possibly :thumbsup:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

8 grand sterling for the body kit.


Somehow I think that the sound of a MR2 engine will be a slight giveaway that you aint driving the real deal.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

The shite Halfords wheels gave it straight away.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

thats not a mr2 windscreen


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

clarky_gtt said:


> thats not a mr2 windscreen


The lambo glass comes with the bodykit for the money.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

well thats a whole lot of effort and money, i can always spot a replica 355 from a mile off. But this is a serious kit!


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Can tell its not a lambo straight away. Interior conversion looks terrible!! 

The amount they've spent on the car then they buy those crap alloys!


----------



## nz34 (Feb 6, 2010)

and why the side mirror is gloss black on one side while matt black on the other side?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Cause its crap & a waste of money in the first place !


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Cause its crap & a waste of money in the first place !


2nd that

first glance looks ok, but it think the sound of the car would be a real giveaway


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

nz34 said:


> and why the side mirror is gloss black on one side while matt black on the other side?


i thought that


----------



## JKGTR (Apr 7, 2010)

needs spacers badly. im sure you can trick some chicks


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Even if they make it look like a lambo for 99%, when they start it to drive off there won't be any beautiful Italian horses to be heard at all


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow... so much hate here?! It looks pretty good to me... those body panels look pretty tidy and straight to me, unlike some wide body kits u see with fine rippling across large surfaces. If it is a replica, its looks like a damn good job... well done!


----------



## mcgldrck2 (Apr 2, 2008)

i thought it looks pretty damn good, especially for it being a replica...most of the replica's i see are bodge jobs


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

2 reasons why this is awesome...
1. Women will love it because they will be seen in a Lambo (replica)
2. Women don't care about the noise it makes.

Why it's not awesome...
1. Nothing says loser like a fake Lambo... And said women will dump your a$$ quicker than a GTR goes 0-60 lol...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Id rather have a normal looking MR2 with a Lambo engine in it! Great effort though!

bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

There's an MR2 specialist dropping a v8 into an MR2. Wouldn't sound right but closer than the OEM engine.

Impressive work if a little pointless. It would be nice if this level of effort were applied to 'proper' kit cars so that they didn't end up looking like a bag of spanners.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

The type of person that would be driving that car is exactly the type of person that would deliberately drop the soap in the prison showers!!

:flame:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

...and is it me, or do the brakes look like a cardboard cut out that's been taped in place?


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

i really dont get why people would even want to own something like that.. at the end of the day its just _not_ a lambo - no matter how good a replica it is.

is it even legal to build replicas?? its like piracy.. !


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> The type of person that would be driving that car is exactly the type of person that would deliberately drop the soap in the prison showers!!
> 
> :flame:



hahahha ..


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> i really dont get why people would even want to own something like that.. at the end of the day its just _not_ a lambo - no matter how good a replica it is.
> 
> is it even legal to build replicas?? its like piracy.. !


As I understand it it's legal to build them. However selling the kits is a bit more iffy as you're stealing someone's intellectual property.


----------



## mcgldrck2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Max Boost said:


> The type of person that would be driving that car is exactly the type of person that would deliberately drop the soap in the prison showers!!
> 
> :flame:


thats to funny!!!!! hahaha


----------

